# Playing with cameras in the shop



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I have 2 different cameras. 1 is my digital camera that I always took pics with to post here... The 2nd is my new smart phone that I am learning to take the pics and send them to my email and then do the transferring from there... The phone camera seems to take much better pics... Here are some for everyone to check out !!!*


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice shots .The amount of detail in this build is just wild.


----------



## vcgresins (Nov 15, 2012)

Shop is awesome! Photo's are pretty darn good to with a camera phone. I use my phone to for some pics too.
Manny


----------



## ilan benita (May 7, 2008)

Nice work!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RLCarlos (Dec 25, 2006)

The guy with the creeper needs to stay off the Roids.:thumbsup:


----------



## krate-mayhem (Dec 5, 2012)

Those are cool pictures.


----------

